# Yorkshire Yatter



## Shirl (Feb 19, 2015)

I'm not having Cheshire Chitter Chatter having it all to themselves. Lets have some Yorkshire yatter


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 19, 2015)

bit parky in ere int it?


----------



## friedaweed (Feb 20, 2015)

Eee by eck. Has Willy Eckerslike been in?


----------



## friedaweed (Feb 20, 2015)

*The revitalisation of the Hebden Bridge district: greentrified Pennine rurality *
http://etheses.whiterose.ac.uk/447/

I remember Yorkshire before these hippys came with their fruit trees and community garden projects


----------



## friedaweed (Feb 20, 2015)

Those were the days my friend, we thought they'd never end. We'd cough and die, before our twelfth birthday.....


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 20, 2015)

Are you using the royal we, friedaweed ?


----------



## friedaweed (Feb 20, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> Are you using the royal we, friedaweed ?


Is that King George?

I was discussing with my children only yesterday how someone who is born in another country can still play rugger or football for England. I used welsh international Pat Van den Hauwe as my example.  Finn Larden then asked "What about cricket dad?" To which I replied "You will play for Yorkshire son, don't worry about your international career just yet"


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Feb 20, 2015)

Aye up 
That's all I got.
I'm not from Yorkshire but I would quite like to be and I can pretend.


----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 20, 2015)

I will be gentrifying York tomorrow


----------



## Sweet Meiga (Feb 20, 2015)

neonwilderness said:


> I will be gentrifying York tomorrow


Are you by any chance going to the Beowulf in candlelight event? I went last night and it was truly atmospheric! The gentleman sitting next to me dozed off five minutes in. My friend lasted maybe 10 minutes longer and then fell into a deep sleep. Occasionally he woke up, gave me a sleepy kiss and fell back to sleep. Maybe it was because we were sitting in the back row - all other people seemed to be well awake.


----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 20, 2015)

Sweet Meiga said:


> Are you by any chance going to the Beowulf in candlelight event? I went last night and it was truly atmospheric! The gentleman sitting next to me dozed off five minutes in. My friend lasted maybe 10 minutes longer and then fell into a deep sleep. Occasionally he woke up, gave me a sleepy kiss and fell back to sleep. Maybe it was because we were sitting in the back row - all other people seemed to be well awake.


Just going for a general mooch around the Viking festival. Not sure if we'll make it to that, although one of the people I'm going with is a storyteller and has done Beowulf a few times so it'd be interesting to compare.


----------



## Cid (Feb 22, 2015)

Sweet Meiga said:


> Are you by any chance going to the Beowulf in candlelight event? I went last night and it was truly atmospheric! The gentleman sitting next to me dozed off five minutes in. My friend lasted maybe 10 minutes longer and then fell into a deep sleep. Occasionally he woke up, gave me a sleepy kiss and fell back to sleep. Maybe it was because we were sitting in the back row - all other people seemed to be well awake.



Was it in the original Old English?


----------



## JimW (Feb 22, 2015)

Cid said:


> Was it in the original Old English?


Not sure you can tell the difference in Yorkshire.


----------



## Sweet Meiga (Feb 22, 2015)

Cid said:


> Was it in the original Old English?


No, unfortunately not. That would have been a lot more exotic. That said, it was a lovely event and the storyteller was amazing.


----------



## Sweet Meiga (Feb 22, 2015)

JimW said:


> Not sure you can tell the difference in Yorkshire.


----------



## blairsh (Feb 22, 2015)

Off to the Dales next weekend, hoping if the weather has to be shit thats its snow. Loads of snow


----------



## Glitter (Feb 22, 2015)

It started sleeting today while we were in the park.


----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 22, 2015)

York yesterday 





I was hoping to grab a bargain, but they were closed


----------



## Cid (Feb 22, 2015)

Went to the Kelham Island museum for the first time today (I live 5 minutes away), have to say it's pretty good. Certainly shits all over the Police and Fire engine place (although that has a fascinatingly weird room upstairs about some police chief who they view as something of a dear leader). Some excellent bits of machinery and nice old tools - there's a bit with tools for furniture making/general wood stuff which was quite odd, I still use many of the traditional tools so it was like a museum of my job. The highlight was, of course, the River Don engine - titan of a machine, when still it kind of exudes this caged energy, when running it's actually a bit scary. Beautiful piece of engineering. The speed it switches to reverse is amazing. Roadkill have you been?



Runs fast at about 3.20.


----------



## Roadkill (Feb 22, 2015)

Cid said:


> Beautiful piece of engineering. The speed it switches to reverse is amazing. Roadkill have you been?



Not yet, but I'm going to.


----------



## friedaweed (Feb 22, 2015)

neonwilderness said:


> York yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We lost our La Senza two years ago. I've been hanging around M&S since


----------



## Cid (Feb 23, 2015)

Roadkill said:


> Not yet, but I'm going to.



Do we have Yorkshire urb meets? Possible subject for one?


----------



## friedaweed (Feb 23, 2015)

Cid said:


> Do we have Yorkshire urb meets? Possible subject for one?


Few of us met in Heb Bridge last time. A Leeds meet would be good. 
Subject Beer


----------



## Sweet Meiga (Feb 23, 2015)

Cid said:


> Do we have Yorkshire urb meets? Possible subject for one?


Yes, we had a lovely walk on York's City Wall on Valentine's day. Looking forward to future meets


----------



## Sweet Meiga (Feb 23, 2015)

This one here is a public forum, isn't it?


----------



## tufty79 (Feb 23, 2015)

friedaweed said:


> A Leeds meet would be good.


Yes. 


Sweet Meiga said:


> This one here is a public forum, isn't it?


Yes. 
(also, very belated apologies for missing York)


----------



## Sweet Meiga (Feb 23, 2015)

tufty79 said:


> Yes.
> 
> Yes.
> (also, very belated apologies for missing York)


We missed you! Hopefully see you next time


----------



## Cid (Feb 23, 2015)

Sweet Meiga said:


> This one here is a public forum, isn't it?



Ah yeah, haven't been on community for ages, will pop any future discussion in there.


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Feb 23, 2015)

Can I just show some love for the River Don Engine. The bloke with a boiler suit and a neckerchief who gets it going has the best job in the world. Well, best job in Sheffield anyhow.


----------



## tufty79 (Mar 5, 2015)

friedaweed said:


> A Leeds meet would be good.


Re-quoting cos i'm gonna start the ball rolling... 
Thread in community shortly


----------



## friedaweed (Mar 5, 2015)

tufty79 said:


> Re-quoting cos i'm gonna start the ball rolling...
> Thread in community shortly


Cool


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Mar 25, 2015)

friedaweed said:


> *The revitalisation of the Hebden Bridge district: greentrified Pennine rurality *
> http://etheses.whiterose.ac.uk/447/
> 
> I remember Yorkshire before these hippys came with their fruit trees and community garden projects



Hebden still looks like that now - nowt has changed since the Victorian era.  Grim and wreathed in smoke and soot.


----------

